# PLEASE READ IF TRAVELLING / LIVING ABROAD...



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Girls,

I posted this a few days ago on the Abroadies chat, but I thought I'd start a seperate thread...

No doubt you've heard of Madeline McCann, the little 4 year old who was abducted in Portugal on May 3rd. I was thinking what I could practically do to help and the amazing network of women that we have on FF came to mind.

My idea is this, if you are going abroad for tx, on holiday or for work (or if you live abroad) then please visit the Missing Madeleine website at www.findmadeleine.com & download a poster or two to take with you (they are available in a number of different languages). It may lead to nothing but equally it may just jog someone's memory & help bring this little girl back to her family.

Thanks so much,

Sasha xxx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Dear Sasha,

I think that is lovely that you are trying to help out in this search. I get shivers thinking about this porr little 4 yr old ( my DD's age) being abducted like that and what may become of her. No comment on parents leaving their children alone in a room while dining... 
then again I have never even left my DD with a babysitter. So maybe I am overly cautious.

Any way. The site you listed does not exit or was removed. The little girl's name is actually spelled with another e according to the father. I think the site you want is:
http://www.findmadeleine.com/

As far as I can tell they seem legitimate. The bank details are listed so I would suggest checking with the bank to verify before making any donations. While I was checking into this I was sickened to see how many jump people jump on the bandwagon just to get traffic to their own myspace profiles and so forth. Unfortunately the internet has its dark side as we all know, so I just urge caution whenever anyone asks to send money online. I do think the posters you spoke of are available on this site.

I have not seen the news myself for a few days as have been buried in work and papers.... has there been any more progress on finding her? It is all so frightening and sad.

B123/ Bonnie

/links


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks Bonnie. I have made those changes.

xxx


----------

